# [SOLVED] expstart.exe



## entrity (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm not sure where to put this but I hope this is the right area.

It's been happening for a while now, whenever i boot my PC and Login i get a series of errors with different bmp_(Numbers):










I think it's something to do with startorbs, I use a custom theme that changes the startorb, but It used to revert to an old startorb after a few restarts. I can't remember what i did, I think i found the BMP file of that startorb and deleted it I'm not sure.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: expstart.exe*

Hello entrity.

You might want to look at this link here:

Windows 7 Start Orb Changer: Ultimate Tool To Change Your Start Orb | door2windows

Also, a quote from one of the members there:



> ...the latest version has still bugs...most stable version is Windows 7 Start Button Changer v 2.6 tested on both Win 7 Ultimate 64bit and with sp1.


You might have the bug issues they mention. It works for some, but it doesn't for others. Try reverting back to your old startorb if possible to fix the error message your getting.

Also, be careful when configuring the default data in your OS. Even if the vendor that creates the configuring software is trustworthy, bugs/errors could cause serious problems for you and your system.


----------



## entrity (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: expstart.exe*

Oh i see, thanks for the information, Reverting back to the old one would remove the current startorb provided by the theme right? then i'd have to re-apply.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: expstart.exe*

I believe so. The old one may not look like the one you wanted to replace it with, but it's better than the error messages lol.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: expstart.exe*

you should uninstall the theme program you downloaded and try reinstalling it. Or download a different Theme changer.


----------



## entrity (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: expstart.exe*

Yeah, i used the startorb changer and reverted back to original but that fixed it, still seems to revert to random startorb after a few restarts. I reinstalled windows to clear out my PC a bit so all is good Thanks guys.


----------

